

When Product Features Disappear - davidw
http://steveblank.com/2013/11/21/when-product-features-disappear-amazon-apple-and-tesla-and-troubled-future-of-21st-century-consumers/

======
mathattack
This is a classic example of Design Integrity versus Best New Features versus
Backwards Compatibility. For better or worse, Microsoft and IBM seem to worry
most about backwards compatibility, which is why they were more popular in the
enterprise for so long.

